
Opera to Be Sold to Chinese Tech Companies for $1.2B - rosstex
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-02-10/opera-software-gets-agreed-takeover-offer-valued-at-1-2-billion
======
sctb
Some discussions from around the time of the announcement:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12115419](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12115419)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11177438](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11177438)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11368310](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11368310)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11077994](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11077994)

